# FREE BRYCE 3D landscape maker



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place but if anyone wants this while its free, jump in.

But only until 6 September.
----------------------------------------------------------------

FREE>>>BRYCE 3D landscape maker 
Till sept 6!~

http://www.download.com/Bryce/3000-6677_4-10574334.html

Tutorial:
http://bryce.daz3d.com/Bryce5_Manual_DAZ.pdf


You really need to read the manual first


Bryce 5 Presets are also available:

http://www.download.com/Bryce-Prese...tml?tag=lst-0-8


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks devil lady.

From customer reviews:
"Bryce is very easy to use, and with some effort you can produce fantastic images with it. The interface is simple enough to get to work without a huge learning curve, and you are able to import 3D files from nearly any format."

"There are a few known bugs in Bryce 5, some of them fixed in the 5.5 release (not for free, though)."


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ya, i found out about it and got it. bugs, right! its useless on my mac. it doesn't save, and keeps crashing in 10.4. that explains why they say its not compatible with 10.4 (found out only after i tried using it. but i did stumble upon daz studio, which is always free for now, and found it to be really nice. it doesn't do the landscape like bryce, but it does the modeling stuff really well. plus there are tons of freebes that you can get for it. in one short night i was able to make this scene, and with all free stuff. what do you all think of it?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

so you did all of that image in one night?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yup, that image only took me 2 maybe 3 hours to do. pretty cool, right?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

maybe it's time i retired from 3D. leaving aside that egg thing, the fire and the monitor screen (i modelled and animated them before hand) it would have taken me 30 hours to create those 2 rooms. these were never finished out, a bit dark and higher rendering settings were needed - never got paid either.
i honestly don't think i could create a model as detailed as your brunette even if i had 300 hours.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats great Sinclair, I'll have to take a look at this program.

Freddy that is amazing work, I would have said they were photos.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, freddy, those are grand, and even more so because you did all the work. all i did was use premade models and posed them. i did try to get into povray at one time, but i'm a visual type, and could never get anywhere with writing the files needed. so when i found out about this app, i desided to give it a try, and its great for me. find it here. the price is right, and there is so much that can be done with it for free, and even tons more if you have more knowledge about this than me. if you want, i can even point you to all the models i used to build the scene.

btw, i don't have the permissions to see the link you put in your post. :sad:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry about the link sinclair, i thought that you were involved with the visual arts. it was a link to a graphic request. the 3d world seems to have become quite large and the software has become so varied that there is something there to suit everyone. i do notice that i am slipping behind in all areas of 3D, so i do wonder how much longer i will be hired to do that work.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have Bryce 5.5 but got the free one just because I could.

I tend to build scenes piece by piece; creating models and sculpting them. I haven't used Daz Studio much so I think it'd be a while before I made anything neat with it. Right now I'm goofing around in 3DS Max 8 working with glass materials and photometric lighting.

I need that X2 so bad now...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> I need that X2 so bad now...


try doing it with a 466mhz g4. 10hr render in bryce 5, and it looked bad. i really need to find me an intel mac. but then bryce 5 wouldn't work on it. hmmmm.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I started using Bryce on a Celeron 366. TRrust me, I know first hand how rough that is!

Now I've started distributing the load between all the machines in my apartment. It running MUCH faster.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how did you do that? now you have my intrest perked, for i have several macs and whould love to do a render farm.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Bryce has a tool called Lightning which allows for VERY easy load distribution over a network. All you need is a basic network of 2+ machines and Bryce Lightning installed on the node machines. When you render just use the Network Render option and it'll do the rest.

With a cluster of Macs it should be about the same. I believe that Bryce comes in Mac & Windows flavors.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

is lighting part of bryce, or is it a seperate app that i would have download and or buy?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't quite remember if it's included or separate. www.daz3d.com might have it for downloading.


----------

